# Products you'd like to see made...



## VIPER

Okay folks, there's a chance we may have done something along these lines in the past, but I think it's worthy of another outing considering the influx of new members that will have joined since then.

As a measure to try and assist the manufacturers in developing new and interesting detailing products that fulfill a need, is there something that you'd like to see in the marketplace that either doesn't exist at all, or that in your opinion and experience, the current players in that sector don't quite cut it, for whatever reason.

As we're somewhat unique and highly privileged to have a wealth of manufacturing advertisers on DW with whom you can have one-to-one direct contact with, we should take the opportunity to let them know what we want and/or what we'd like to see improving or devoloping.

Please try and keep this thread on topic and serious so the manufacturers get some genuine and credible feedback and suggestions please. There's a time and place for having a joke on DW, and I think we all enjoy that, but also a time to get a little more serious about detailing.

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## kamaran

Many of us don't have a garage and therefore our cars get dirty from rain water whilst stationary. Although this of course beads beautifully on the surface, it ultimately leaves water spots which over time dull the finish.

I would like to see a wax/sealant with fantastic sheeting ability of rainwater in particular. That is 'real' sheeting, not something which is tested with a slow running hose - which despite looking great doesn't simulate how water lands on our cars in the real world.


----------



## gally

Oooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

Such an exciting thread! Thanks Mark! 

Bare with me. I'd like to see a "standalone" Glaze from one of the big names.

I understand Danase wet glaze maybe even EZ creme glaze could be close but I haven't tried them yet.

I'm talking about something with little, very little cleaners and zero fillers just gloss/wetness enhancing glazing properties. 

A pipe dream? Maybe. But i'd like to see someone try.

I think the glazing stage can make all the difference to the finish and maybe more should look at the products that are there and see if they can improve on them. 

My 2 pence worth.


----------



## Guest

The only product i can think of that hasn't been made im having made :lol:


----------



## Dipesh

gally said:


> Oooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!
> 
> Such an exciting thread! Thanks Mark!
> 
> Bare with me. I'd like to see a "standalone" Glaze from one of the big names.
> 
> I understand Danase wet glaze maybe even EZ creme glaze could be close but I haven't tried them yet.
> 
> I'm talking about something with little, very little cleaners and zero fillers just gloss/wetness enhancing glazing properties.
> 
> A pipe dream? Maybe. But i'd like to see someone try.
> 
> I think the glazing stage can make all the difference to the finish and maybe more should look at the products that are there and see if they can improve on them.
> 
> My 2 pence worth.


This is #7!


----------



## Dipesh

For me, I would love a miracle product that masks heavy swirls in one shot. Something more heavy in fillers the BH/WD.


----------



## gally

Dipesh said:


> This is #7!


Seriously?

I'm not so sure.


----------



## Jack G

I'd like to see a special kind of glass cleaning cloth thats better than the current microfibre versions, something wich is impregnated with a formula so you can just rub onto glass on one side and wipe off with the other? Might be a bit pointless but it takes ages to get glass really clear.


----------



## RandomlySet

How about a dedicated metal polish that can tackle the nastiest of exhausts with minimal effort, and no use of wirewool? Something that can eat through baked on carbon deposits

That is about the only thing missing in the market! Think of it like the "wonder wheels" product, but for exhausts.


----------



## Shinyvec

kamaran said:


> Many of us don't have a garage and therefore our cars get dirty from rain water whilst stationary. Although this of course beads beautifully on the surface, it ultimately leaves water spots which over time dull the finish.
> 
> I would like to see a wax/sealant with fantastic sheeting ability of rainwater in particular. That is 'real' sheeting, not something which is tested with a slow running hose - which despite looking great doesn't simulate how water lands on our cars in the real world.


I want the same as this and a shampoo which will help the wax / sealent in between details.


----------



## Ross1308

-Mat- said:


> How about a dedicated metal polish that can tackle the nastiest of exhausts with minimal effort, and no use of wirewool? Something that can eat through baked on carbon deposits
> 
> That is about the only thing missing in the market! Think of it like the "wonder wheels" product, but for exhausts.


This should come close, not sure if its available in the uk

http://www.sheengenie.com/metal-polish.html


----------



## RandomlySet

cool... I have Dodo Juice SN Metal Polish that I bought at Edition 38.... Not got around to using it yet... Or was it the trim stuff? I forget what I buy :lol:


----------



## georgeandpeppa

decent size backing plate for 4 inch pads the 75mm ones seem to small?


----------



## herbiedacious

A gazebo (with walls) big enough to work under,that folds up small enough to fit in a car. Imagine,all-weather mobile detailing, or, for those with garages full of junk, the chance to work on the car no matter what the weather.


----------



## Ben_ZS

I would like to see more air fresheners. Not spray ones, more hang ups and ones similar to California Scents. 

I would like to see what Dodo Juice and Zaino could do.


----------



## Bee

This thread is a brilliant idea will help both the sponsors and us the users of their products, I will have a think and get back to it


----------



## Orca

Dipesh said:


> For me, I would love a miracle product that masks heavy swirls in one shot. Something more heavy in fillers the BH/WD.


Duragloss 671?


----------



## Jack G

herbiedacious said:


> A gazebo (with walls) big enough to work under,that folds up small enough to fit in a car. Imagine,all-weather mobile detailing, or, for those with garages full of junk, the chance to work on the car no matter what the weather.


with some sort of shelfs inside so you can store stuff whilst working too! im all for this gazebo one, one thats not expensive and does last in wind


----------



## Brazo

Dipesh said:


> For me, I would love a miracle product that masks heavy swirls in one shot. Something more heavy in fillers the BH/WD.


Polyfilla?


----------



## alan_mcc

A glaze that can be used before sealants. :thumb:


----------



## stangalang

alan_mcc said:


> A glaze that can be used before sealants. :thumb:


Surely anything acrylic based would suit? Something like e z glaze?


----------



## stangalang

herbiedacious said:


> A gazebo (with walls) big enough to work under,that folds up small enough to fit in a car. Imagine,all-weather mobile detailing, or, for those with garages full of junk, the chance to work on the car no matter what the weather.


They had EXACTLY what you are talking about on one of the shopping channels. 1 person to put it up easily, and walls velcro'd on. I am sorry i cant remember the name but i know for sure they were on ebay also. Not cheap mind


----------



## -Ashley-

As Herbiedacious suggested I would love a pop-up gazebo with sides big enough to fit a car in and work under. I have yet to find one that is literally pop-up (with no screws, guide ropes or pegs) that will do the job I want and in the size I want.

Also I would love to see a thin glove invented with microfibre application material on the palms and fingers. I currently apply my waxes by hand as it's more manageable but a glove like this would save waste and mess.


----------



## RandomlySet

pop-up gazeebos aren't exactly detailing products. You can probably get what you're after by looking at garden furniture suppliers etc :thumb:


----------



## -Ashley-

No they aren't specifically for detailing but a company such as Dodo Juice, Auto Glym or Auto smart could make one for detailing. Or source a generic one and add features to it. Such as shelves, branding stitched or vinyled on etc . . . 

I know gazebo's aren't hard to come by but I have actively looked and haven't found one ideally suited to mobile detailing, that's all i'm saying.


----------



## RandomlySet

If anyone, I would have guessd RaceglazeMore Than Polish would be the ones to come up with a solution. They seems to be the guys on here who make car mats, car covers, seat covers, air chambers etc.....

Everyone else just focus on products used to clean cars :thumb:


----------



## big ben

long lasting tyre dressing, surely cant be that hard?


----------



## VIPER

Detailing-Lover said:


> Also I would love to see a thin glove invented with microfibre application material on the palms and fingers. I currently apply my waxes by hand as it's more manageable but a glove like this would save waste and mess.


I'll second this shout for MF gloves, although I'd want mine for engine bay cleaning and polishing (not cleaning as in getting oily stuff off, but for general dust removal and product application/removal in and around tricky and awkward areas in the bay where you can only get a finger and no chance with an applicator.


----------



## RandomlySet

Agreed, I get fed up applying it to mine, so much so, I just clean the tyres and leave them. Only apply dressing for shows etc


----------



## RandomlySet

Also I would love to see a thin glove invented with microfibre application material on the palms and fingers. I currently apply my waxes by hand as it's more manageable but a glove like this would save waste and mess.[/QUOTE]

That's a good shout.... No chance of dropping a MF if you're wearing it :thumb:

Or a foam glove. Like those finger applicators, but a glove shape :lol: Probably quite hard as everyones hands are different sizes, and I'd imagine foam wouldn't have much "play" in them


----------



## big ben

-Mat- said:


> Agreed, I get fed up applying it to mine, so much so, I just clean the tyres and leave them. Only apply dressing for shows etc


my pet hate is grey tyres! i have to apply something to them... but as my wheels are always sealed i dont go near the tyres with APC or anything, just shampoo. CG extreme shine is what im using at the minute, lasts a couple weeks. The wolfchemicals tyre dressing looks good so far as well after a week, still need to finish that review


----------



## VIPER

Or foam on one side and MF material on the other maybe? As you say though, MF would lend itself to being made into a glove quite easily and still be strong, but I'd expect a foam glove would soon tear.


----------



## RandomlySet

Saying that though, don't some glose have a foam lining on the inside? Granted a bit thinner, and may not be the same density/quality as what applicators are made of...

I like the idea of a double sided mitt/glove though... You would also need one that is MF on both sides... If you had foam one side, you wouldn't want to use it on the engine through risk of tearing it, and getting it filthy :thumb:

What about a cheaper alternative to the Sun Gun! Bloody expensive for a tourch, and I'm suprised no other companies have made an equivilant yet


----------



## MikeyW

If the Eurow buffing towels had a hand shaped glove to make buffing easier and quicker.

I would buy hundreds lol


----------



## amiller

You can buy these in the UK.

http://www.autogeek.net/pairglov.html

EDIT: Here! http://www.waxamomo.co.uk/productcart/pc/viewCategories.asp?idCategory=31


----------



## Beau Technique

gally said:


> Oooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!
> 
> Such an exciting thread! Thanks Mark!
> 
> Bare with me. I'd like to see a "standalone" Glaze from one of the big names.
> 
> I understand Danase wet glaze maybe even EZ creme glaze could be close but I haven't tried them yet.
> 
> I'm talking about something with little, very little cleaners and zero fillers just gloss/wetness enhancing glazing properties.
> 
> A pipe dream? Maybe. But i'd like to see someone try.
> 
> I think the glazing stage can make all the difference to the finish and maybe more should look at the products that are there and see if they can improve on them.
> 
> My 2 pence worth.


Think Dipesh hit that one on the head.
#7 is just pure polish oils, raw glaze, no cleaners or fillers.



Shinyvec said:


> I want the same as this and a shampoo which will help the wax / sealent in between details.


Dodo juice sour power and valetpro posoiedons carnauba wash ( which im using loads of right now )



georgeandpeppa said:


> decent size backing plate for 4 inch pads the 75mm ones seem to small?





Ben_ZS said:


> I would like to see more air fresheners. Not spray ones, more hang ups and ones similar to California Scents.
> 
> I would like to see what Dodo Juice and Zaino could do.


I think dodo would do some sreiously crazy and worth while ones so this is quite a good one.

I would love a polish that is so easily used and worked for plenty of time like lime prime but with the constant abrasive which can be tweeked through pad choice.


----------



## RandomlySet

who's gonna buy some then and do the CD test? They'd be handy for engine cleaning (no pun intended), but would like to know the thread rating etc before using on the paint work


----------



## -Ashley-

Wow those gloves look great! And there was me scheming to invent some and sell them to all of you guys! Oh well, back to the drawing board


----------



## big ben

made by cobra, so be perfect for wheels and engine bay bits im sure.. the rest of the time a towel is better anyway


----------



## alan_mcc

stangalang said:


> Surely anything acrylic based would suit? Something like e z glaze?


According to CG, the EZ glaze has oils in it. Which I would have thought would make it unsuitable.


----------



## Hoppo32

I'd like to see a cheaper version of IronX something which could be bought by the gallon but at a reasonable cost.
Also id like to see a liquid clay and pad system which could be done by machine somehow drawing any contaminents into the pad.


----------



## Guest

Hoppo32 said:


> I'd like to see a cheaper version of IronX something which could be bought by the gallon but at a reasonable cost.
> Also id like to see a liquid clay and pad system which could be done by machine somehow drawing any contaminents into the pad.


Don't know if the latter is possible but both really good ideas, for products that I would also like to buy!


----------



## alan_mcc

Hoppo32 said:


> Also id like to see a liquid clay and pad system which could be done by machine somehow drawing any contaminents into the pad.


Yup, rubbing them nicely into the paint straight after..


----------



## VIPER

A decent cordless battery powered rotary polisher. Not for correction duties, as we all know they simply don't have the torque or battery life for that, but for application of glazes, all-in-ones, sealants etc. 

Needs to have a backing plate that takes all the same sized pads as a mains machine, and 2 batteries so one can be on charge whilst the other is in use.


----------



## Dream Machines

Jack G said:


> I'd like to see a special kind of glass cleaning cloth thats better than the current microfibre versions, something wich is impregnated with a formula so you can just rub onto glass on one side and wipe off with the other? Might be a bit pointless but it takes ages to get glass really clear.


boiling hot microfibre towels help that. Gotta break up the surface tension of the grime to get them clear. 
Machine polishing them is necessary on some new car windows


----------



## Dream Machines

Clay Wash - wash your car and its clayed. 
Finish Kare Decon system is brilliant and I use it but the paint still needs claying to get it smooth enough for polishing

Spray on sandpaper. 

110 to 130 ppi foam pads for applying Blackfire GEP, Prima Amigo, Restructure Marine & Glare products plus Menzerna 85RD and Xpert polishes on red and other rich colours for absolutely blinding colour and clarity

Microfibre/Foam 50/50 machine cutting pads - something to replace heavy cut foams and synthetic wool pads as these have too many issues
Microfibre is more aggressive than foam. Surbuf's arent good enough yet so a MF/Foam pad used after wool, instead of or before/after foamed wool would be awesome. 

Paint softening & deep cleaning agent. something to make correction easier. Glare Zero is way too expensive and still not as good as it should be for that. 

Masking tape specifically made for Detailers. something better than 3M yellow or blue painters tape. no glue when the rotary goes over it and no lines. I dont like to give 3M my money. they have enough of a monopoly already

$7 to 10 bucks a roll is seriously pushing it and $13 bucks a roll for delicate tape is insane

Non polymer products. Move on to sealants/coatings that can be sprayed on and don't just create surface tension but in fact replenish removed clear coat from abrasive polishing with glass and tungsten or some other real material
Glare and Restructure marine do this already to some level but we can go better yet I feel. 

I believe that wipe on, wait and wipe off sealants are old school and annoying.

A two part sticky gel type system that permanently fills in paint defects for up to two years or even longer. 

Scratch resistant sealants using tungsten as the resistance material

Adjustable backing plate so you only need one.

gel type machine polish. one tiny dab of it and its like using a 3 - 6 inch line of cream/liquid polish thus use far less

and finally for now at least - zirconium oxide or similar type of oxide in a new type of machine polish for use on ceramic clears and the soon to become standard, powdered and UV cure paints. 600 to 1000 rpm only and impossible to burn paint.


----------



## RandomlySet

I like that idea of a cordless machine Viper for application of glazes.... Think it's been mentioned many times in the past...

Another idea I've had (apologies if it's been posted) ir more products that change colour when doing their job. Such as Iron-X ges purple, Wolfs Chemicals goes bod red etc when they are removing what they are designed to remove....

On that note, do you think they well ever make a polish that will turn a different colour once it's been fully worked? LMAO. It'll be the start of "dummies guide to detailing" :lol:


----------



## ilovepooma

I'd like to see a range of products which are highly effective yet are simple and easy to use.

You only have to look at how many threads there are from people who buy something which is well regarded on DW yet have no clear instructions on use.

It's great having the support of the forum but TBH I'd like to buy a product and find it comes with the ********** instructions on how to get the best from it.

Steve


----------



## VIPER

Well, that white emulsion paint that goes on pink has been out for a while, so you never know?

The cordless machine has been tried in a way of course with the pre G220 random orbital from Meguiars, and that yellow bodied machine that sometimes gets mentioned (forget the brand), but not a genuine cordless rotary to my knowledge (doesn't need the random orbit action imo. for something that's only applying glazes, AIOs and sealants etc. and the increased rotational speed of a regular rotary action would mean you get more work done for your battery life.


----------



## RandomlySet

The problem is with some products, they are designed with "Joe Bloggs" in mind... Us detailers just tend to find better, more effective ways of using some products


----------



## stangalang

alan_mcc said:


> According to CG, the EZ glaze has oils in it. Which I would have thought would make it unsuitable.


http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/product_p/ezgl.htm

To the best of my knowledge it is the acrylic base that makes it suitable, i am sure i have read that black hole is acrylic based also but dont use it myself so couldn't confirm or deny:thumb:


----------



## keano

-Mat- said:


> Or a foam glove. Like those finger applicators, but a glove shape


----------



## juicy 666

dunno if already been said but a wax that stops water spots would be awesome! drives me crazy!


----------



## RandomlySet

juicy 666 said:


> dunno if already been said but a wax that stops water spots would be awesome! drives me crazy!


I believe you'd want a sealant then... You would ideally want a wax/sealant that sheets rather than beads :thumb:


----------



## R0B

Viper said:


> A decent cordless battery powered rotary polisher. Not for correction duties, as we all know they simply don't have the torque or battery life for that, but for application of glazes, all-in-ones, sealants etc.
> 
> Needs to have a backing plate that takes all the same sized pads as a mains machine, and 2 batteries so one can be on charge whilst the other is in use.


i used to love my meguairs cordless polisher (think it was a rebranded cosmos tbh) from back in the day,battery life and power was poo though,good for applying products though.
bring back cordless polishers,good shout viper:thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer

^^ still out there :O)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Cosmo-Cordless-Buffer-Polisher-Sander-New-Free-PostBM4-/300500051800?pt=UK_CarsParts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item45f732e758


----------



## Defined Reflections

I would like to see a better range of vacumm attactments,i have a straw taped onto one of mine to get into some tight spaces, but it dont last long untill it gets bent or creased,and its not 100% airtight
Same with the george i would like to see differant attachments with differant angles and degrees so you can do areas like were the gearbox tunnel meet the floorpan,and smaller heads for getting inbetween seat and tunnel without removing the seats


----------



## chip20

Something that could dissolve dog hair would make somebody a lot of money!
Don't think it would be possible :thumb:


----------



## npinks

A backing plate that you dont need to unscrew to increase or decrease it's size 

Maybe it could it could be a small 75mm, and a larger disc can click in place and with a slight turn lock into position, then the velcro of the pad gives extra security and strength


----------



## The Cueball

Defined Reflections said:


> I would like to see a better range of vacumm attactments,i have a straw taped onto one of mine to get into some tight spaces, but it dont last long untill it gets bent or creased,and its not 100% airtight
> Same with the george i would like to see differant attachments with differant angles and degrees so you can do areas like were the gearbox tunnel meet the floorpan,and smaller heads for getting inbetween seat and tunnel without removing the seats


I use these:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/VACUUM-CLEANE...Vacuum_Cleaner_Bags_Parts&hash=item4cf4549a88

:thumb:


----------



## mrbloke

A touchless wash.


----------



## Beancounter

The Cueball said:


> I use these:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/VACUUM-CLEANE...Vacuum_Cleaner_Bags_Parts&hash=item4cf4549a88
> 
> :thumb:


Yep, I bought one of those a few month back after seeing them in a KDS thread, really usefull tools :thumb:


----------



## Jochen

Not a product but sometimes the packaging could be better imo. I know it's mostly designed to be boxed profitable but sometimes it's just anoying when bottles keep falling over...


----------



## dohc-vtec

i would like to see a 90 degree angle lance for washing underbodies, i know they are out there just hard to come across in my country


----------



## DW58

dohc-vtec said:


> i would like to see a 90 degree angle lance for washing underbodies, i know they are out there just hard to come across in my country


Made here by Autobrite - surely you could mail order one from them?


----------



## Jochen

A clay that performs like Bilt Hamber Regular but kneeds like the Megs mild clay.

Ok that's just Megs Mild but could it be half the price?


----------



## VIPER

Surely, surely there's a gap in the market here for a cordless polisher :buffereither DA or preferably rotary configuration)? I know I've mentioned it already on this thread, but, damn it, I'm a gonna mention it again  :lol: 

In all seriousness though, it wasn't a huge leap of engineering for tool makers to create the cordless drill from the 240v mains one, so a battery powered machine polisher can't be that hard to make can it? We all remember about 5,6,7 years ago Meguiars having a cordless machine in their catalogue in the days before the G220, but apart from the gutless cheapo tripe you see on the high street, there's nothing out there?


----------



## DW58

In these days of LiON batteries it ought to be simple enough.

I'd certainly buy one if it were available.


----------



## Gleammachine

Shinyvec said:


> I want the same as this and a shampoo which will help the wax / sealent in between details.


Nanolex Reactivating shampoo.


----------



## VIPER

DW58 said:


> In these days of LiON batteries it ought to be simple enough.
> 
> I'd certainly buy one if it were available.


Yes, those battery types would certainly be ideal for something like this - great power and torque and they don't go flat when left unused like regular batteries do.


----------



## PrestigeChris

Viper said:


> Surely, surely there's a gap in the market here for a cordless polisher :buffereither DA or preferably rotary configuration)? I know I've mentioned it already on this thread, but, damn it, I'm a gonna mention it again  :lol:
> 
> In all seriousness though, it wasn't a huge leap of engineering for tool makers to create the cordless drill from the 240v mains one, so a battery powered machine polisher can't be that hard to make can it? We all remember about 5,6,7 years ago Meguiars having a cordless machine in their catalogue in the days before the G220, but apart from the gutless cheapo tripe you see on the high street, there's nothing out there?


Ive actually got one of those cordless meguiars ones. its bloody handy for applying wax etc. came with 2 batteries as well! :buffer:


----------



## chrisc

what i would like to see made is a xxl to be a xxl and not more like a xl £15 on a autosmart polo very dissapointed


----------



## bromoco

Viper said:


> Surely, surely there's a gap in the market here for a cordless polisher :buffereither DA or preferably rotary configuration)? I know I've mentioned it already on this thread, but, damn it, I'm a gonna mention it again  :lol:
> 
> In all seriousness though, it wasn't a huge leap of engineering for tool makers to create the cordless drill from the 240v mains one, so a battery powered machine polisher can't be that hard to make can it? We all remember about 5,6,7 years ago Meguiars having a cordless machine in their catalogue in the days before the G220, but apart from the gutless cheapo tripe you see on the high street, there's nothing out there?


*Sealy Tools *based in Suffolk make one Sealey CP2518 Cordless Polisher 230mm 18V: Amazon.co.uk: Garden & Outdoors We use them for glass polishing.

But I think its a lot cheaper to order direct sealy.co.uk :buffer:


----------



## NealC

This Sealey one is a Cordless Lithium-ion 75mm Polisher 12V

http://www.rapidonline.com/1/1/19442-cordless-lithium-ion-75mm-polisher-12v.html :buffer:


----------



## VIPER

NealC said:


> This Sealey one is a Cordless Lithium-ion 75mm Polisher 12V
> 
> http://www.rapidonline.com/1/1/19442-cordless-lithium-ion-75mm-polisher-12v.html :buffer:


That's pretty much what I had in mind yes. So, it seems there *is* one out there after all. Bit pricey when you have to buy the battery and the charger as well though, but if you already have those for use in one of the other power tools in the range, then it's a good buy.


----------



## Ross

You would need at least an 18 volt cordless polisher because a 12 volt battery won't last long at all.


----------



## VIPER

It's not a regular battery though Ross with those I belive, which if it were, then yes you're right it wouldn't. My Dad's got a drill with a lithium ion battery and the longevity of the performance is on another level to all my regular cordless stuff. Ideally though you'd have 2 of course, one in use and one on charge.


----------



## DW58

I have a Lion powered Dremel tool - I hadn't used it in over two years yet when I went to charge it for use at the weekend there was plenty charge left and they do hold power well.

One of these polishers + battery + charger works out at around a hundred quid which isn't bad for a cordless machine in my opinion.


----------



## Dream Machines

A product (like Glare Zero but cheaper) that can dissolve oxidisation, restore and enhance the paints lustre without abrasives

Toughseal step 1, the Glare Range, Four Star UPC (has very fine abrasives), SRP and Gtechniq P1 all can do this to some level but all have flaws

Glare is time consuming and needs to be used with their pads and a DA, UPC has abrasives, SRP is silicone based, P1 pretty good but abrasive also

Zero is what I mostly use but its 200 per litre and I think it contains solvents and paint thinner which will soften paint
still doesnt do enough and is a heavy filler which I dont want to always use

Also - a tyre polish/enhancer for use after cleaning them but which is not silicone based and is not a tyre shine 
basically make a product that makes the tyres look like brand new nice smelling tyres 

Autoglym Bodyshop 07B is pretty good at this but I want better
I refuse to use any tyre shine today. Dont like the look and have a strict NO SILICONE Policy


----------



## CraigQQ

i'd like a glaze, wax or polish so heavy in fillers it takes away orange peel... but lasts 30,000 miles like C1 :lol:

am i asking too much?

or, failing this, i'd like the robots in the factory to be made able to spray without orange peel!!


----------



## mahne

I'd like a product which stopped the dust settling on my sales stock - Thinking about it I know a 'product' - 'Purchasers'. Not only do they stop the dust settling, they also free up spaces on my forecourt.
Anyone know where I can get 'Customers' from?
Particular 'customer' I would like at the minute is for a green XKR, gorgeous car but I do hate it having dust on it.
Other 'customers' would be very welcome for the rest of my stock.


----------



## Dream Machines

CraigQQ said:


> i'd like a glaze, wax or polish so heavy in fillers it takes away orange peel... but lasts 30,000 miles like C1 :lol:
> 
> am i asking too much?
> 
> or, failing this, i'd like the robots in the factory to be made able to spray without orange peel!!


hey craig. your not asking too much at all
The best stuff at the moment for fixing orange peel without abrasives is Glare and Restructure Marine products, which after sufficient applications by machine, will bury/hide some orange peel (up to 50%) under the glass/quartz like membrane which is usually 20 to 80 microns thick depending on application amounts


----------



## CraigQQ

where would i get something like that mate? had a look on the glareUK site but not too sure what im looking for lol..


----------



## paddyirishman

An insect repelling quick detailer to stop flies landing on my car!
Around this time of year, there are billions of flies around where I live and they always land on my motor. As soon as i open the door, loads of them fly im and it is very annoying. And because of the flies on the car, birds land on it as well and **** all over it!


----------



## DW58

I've noticed that insects seem to love white cars - at least they love mine. I never noticed the numbers of insects on previous cars that see in the current one.


----------



## Strothow

Ross said:


> You would need at least an 18 volt cordless polisher because a 12 volt battery won't last long at all.


18V wouldn't make it last any longer though would it?


----------



## Dream Machines

insects are attracted like crazy to wet car wash shampoo like meguiars gold class


----------



## Spirit Detailing

I want a decent tar remover. Tardis is too weak and runny, and dries too fast. The AG one is lame. Isn't there anything powerful but paint friendly?


----------



## CraigQQ

you tried dodo tarmalade? thick and gloopy.. might be what your looking for.


----------



## Dream Machines

prepsol wax and grease remover. buy it from a crash shop supplier as theres are industry grade not watered down crap sold elsewhere


----------



## Dingo2002

I'd like a pollen repellant please. At this time of year and living in a street with 8 of the most pollen producing trees in the world i'm QD'ing my cars almost daily :wall:. The neighbours think i'm even more bonkers than they did when I was taking 7-8 hours to clean my car every 4 weeks and now i'm popping out daily and spending another 20-30 minutes each day they are getting ready with the straight-jacket 

Something I can apply once in a QD and watch the pollen simply waft off the paint with the slightest of breezes would be nice. 

Trouble is that each pollen granule is a little spikey so-and-so that "sticks" into anything it can!!!


----------



## deanchilds

Id like a heavy load mini jack that I can easily fit under the car so I can jack it up so the wheels are off the ground to make cleaning easier as some places moving the car forward and back aint always easy. 

Id like a wax that smells of strawberry and id like collinite to put 845 in a toothpaste type tube.


----------



## herbiedacious

l'd like to see an LSP that can be applied and buffed off in the rain.


----------



## herbiedacious

a snow foam bottle that you can clip onto any garage forecourt jetwash


----------



## Aristan

Armorcoat


----------



## Aristan

Vecdor


----------



## Aristan

pomponazzi


----------



## Aristan

Mr. Cap


----------



## -Raven-

Viper said:


> Surely, surely there's a gap in the market here for a cordless polisher :buffereither DA or preferably rotary configuration)? I know I've mentioned it already on this thread, but, damn it, I'm a gonna mention it again  :lol:
> 
> In all seriousness though, it wasn't a huge leap of engineering for tool makers to create the cordless drill from the 240v mains one, so a battery powered machine polisher can't be that hard to make can it? We all remember about 5,6,7 years ago Meguiars having a cordless machine in their catalogue in the days before the G220, but apart from the gutless cheapo tripe you see on the high street, there's nothing out there?


Have you never seen a mothers wax attack portable?


----------



## -Raven-

herbiedacious said:


> l'd like to see an LSP that can be applied and buffed off in the rain.


Its called Prima Hydro!


----------



## -Raven-

Iron-x snow foam?


----------



## CraigQQ

some people have used the iron x soap through the foam lance to good effect...

not personally tried it so can't comment.


----------



## -Raven-

I thought about that Craig. I would like a super decontamination snow foam that strips wax, sealants, bonded contaminants, and leaves the paint squeeky clean! No need to clay or IPA wipe down. The best I've got is a caustic truck wash. I might add some iron-x and see what chemical reaction I get!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

gally said:


> I'm talking about something with little, very little cleaners and zero fillers just gloss/wetness enhancing glazing properties.


Farecla Black Top hand Glaze :thumb:

Meguiars Deep Crystal System Step 2

.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Dream Machines said:


> Masking tape specifically made for Detailers. something better than 3M yellow or blue painters tape. no glue when the rotary goes over it and no lines. I dont like to give 3M my money. they have enough of a monopoly already


+1 :thumb:

Cordless rotary machine :lol:

product can reduce the orangpeel.

Something very easy to use , can repair dings or scratching and spray paint like pro !

LSP can add extra colours shade over original colour  , similar to Standox special paints .


----------



## MaX-R26

Not sure if a product already exists or even if it would be possible, but maybe a sealant or some kind of final coat that could neutralizes bird poo???


----------



## Colin4May

I'd like something that would instantly reduce boy-racers up my exhaust pipe to gibbering wrecks... Perhaps a rear flame thrower, or a large photo of my Mother-in-Law mouthing off!!


----------



## JasonH20URF

Not sure if a decent company makes them yet but i know a crappy company at my work sells them a glove you put on and wipe the dash over with to leave it dust free and sparkling


----------



## Spuj

JasonH20URF said:


> Not sure if a decent company makes them yet but i know a crappy company at my work sells them a glove you put on and wipe the dash over with to leave it dust free and sparkling


Dodo Juice do a product called Mr Pink which is an Mf interior 'Mitt'. You slip your hand inside and it picks up all the dust etc. (I use one for my interior and find it fantastic).


----------



## Kriminal

Bird-Turd De-Etching Cream :thumb:

Just apply it, leave it to soak, and wipe off....how cool would that be ?


----------



## chillly

type[r]+ said:


> Iron-x snow foam?


Yes please :thumb:


----------



## chillly

:thumb:


Hoppo32 said:


> I'd like to see a cheaper version of IronX something which could be bought by the gallon but at a reasonable cost.
> Also id like to see a liquid clay and pad system which could be done by machine somehow drawing any contaminents into the pad.


Glare polish do a liquid clay


----------



## chillly

Quote:
Originally Posted by kamaran 
Many of us don't have a garage and therefore our cars get dirty from rain water whilst stationary. Although this of course beads beautifully on the surface, it ultimately leaves water spots which over time dull the finish.

I would like to see a wax/sealant with fantastic sheeting ability of rainwater in particular. That is 'real' sheeting, not something which is tested with a slow running hose - which despite looking great doesn't simulate how water lands on our cars in the real world.

QUOTE=Shinyvec;2482724] I want the same as this and a shampoo which will help the wax / sealent in between details.[/QUOTE]

Permanon do one i believe :thumb:


----------



## chillly

Will someone please promise to make a decent cordless polisher for viper :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ

MAXI-MILAN said:


> +1 :thumb:
> 
> Cordless rotary machine :lol:
> 
> *product can reduce the orangpeel.*
> 
> Something very easy to use , can repair dings or scratching and spray paint like pro !
> 
> LSP can add extra colours shade over original colour  , similar to Standox special paints .


its called sand paper maxi 
glare do a product im told.. ask dream machines about it..


----------



## Carshine

I would like to have Ultimate Compound made in gallons and a Dodo Juice Supernatural QD!


----------



## CraigQQ

Carshine said:


> I would like to have Ultimate Compound made in gallons and a Dodo Juice Supernatural QD!


dodo have QD's coming out.. end of the month they said.. so might be in there..
would be similar to SV quick finish i would think.. no wax.. no sealants.. a pure QD


----------



## -Raven-

CraigQQ said:


> dodo have QD's coming out.. end of the month they said.. so might be in there..
> would be similar to SV quick finish i would think.. no wax.. no sealants.. a pure QD


I was going to say Dodo should make a decent caranuba QD. It is the only gap in their arsenal!!!


----------



## kempe

-Mat- said:


> How about a dedicated metal polish that can tackle the nastiest of exhausts with minimal effort, and no use of wirewool? Something that can eat through baked on carbon deposits
> 
> That is about the only thing missing in the market! Think of it like the "wonder wheels" product, but for exhausts.


have you tried using some oven cleaner on it first I have done this a couple of times and it works great


----------



## Deeg

was knocking off shift this morning and the shopping channel was on advertising a pop up type gazebo that was easily put up by 1 person.

Here's the link incase anyone is interested Click Here, cant comment on quality but sounds like what a lot of guys are looking for.

Please just say if I'm not supposed to post the link and I'll remove it


----------



## Brooklands

Kriminal said:


> Bird-Turd De-Etching Cream :thumb:
> 
> Just apply it, leave it to soak, and wipe off....how cool would that be ?


Hell yes!


----------



## Richard Green

*wheel weight adhesive*

I would love someone to devise a product for the tyre fitters to use for removal of old weight adhesive pads when fitteing new tyres and re balancing - they may even stop chiseling the old ones off and scratching wheels !! then we need them to use it !!


----------



## marccowley

Richard Green said:


> I would love someone to devise a product for the tyre fitters to use for removal of old weight adhesive pads when fitteing new tyres and re balancing - they may even stop chiseling the old ones off and scratching wheels !! then we need them to use it !!


We have one of them! Its called a caramel wheel!


----------



## james vti-s

shampoo/tar remover/iron remover/polish/wax all in one


----------



## Ns1980

An Iron-X which smells nice. ALL of my other products taste good enough to eat!


----------



## Adrian Convery

A sealant for the inside of the windscreen that prevents it steaming up! Something with durability of Gtech


----------



## Strothow

james vti-s said:


> shampoo/tar remover/iron remover/polish/wax all in one


That would be as boring as hell :lol:


----------



## Dingo2002

james vti-s said:


> shampoo/tar remover/iron remover/polish/wax all in one


That's Showroom Shine if you believe the hype :lol:


----------



## Jesse74

Adrian Convery said:


> A sealant for the inside of the windscreen that prevents it steaming up! Something with durability of Gtech


We actually have an anti-fog solution for windows, but it's not available yet... should we make it so??


----------



## Adrian Convery

Wolf's Chemicals;3057993 said:


> We actually have an anti-fog solution for windows, but it's not available yet... should we make it so??


YES YES YES YES YES!!!!!!!!!!! Have you any details of durability or sneak videos of a 50/50 window or anything?

Used Rim Shield after Decon Gel last week for the first time! Great results and cleaning is great, it was my first sealant for wheels and I was very impressed compared to Autobahn and Poorboys wheel sealant :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc

Dingo2002 said:


> That's Showroom Shine if you believe the hype :lol:


Lol - absolutely. Tried it countless times and can't get claimed results from the ads, label or members on here.

Still have 2 litres.  On a plus note the free screenwash is the best I've ever used.


----------



## nick.s

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> We actually have an anti-fog solution for windows, but it's not available yet... should we make it so??


Definitely!

I've tried the Astonish paste cleaner on mirrors in the bathroom and it works a treat, but something like that would be a nightmare on the front screen internally.....what is yours like?:wave:


----------



## james vti-s

nick.s said:


> Definitely!
> 
> I've tried the Astonish paste cleaner on mirrors in the bathroom and it works a treat, but something like that would be a nightmare on the front screen internally.....what is yours like?:wave:


rain-x anti fog :thumb:


----------



## svended

Just an idea. But a double ended brush, one narrow for nuts recesses and intricate spaces and a wide brush at the other for wheel faces and large areas. Haven't seen any avout, but I guess thats not to say there aren't.


----------



## nick.s

james vti-s said:


> rain-x anti fog :thumb:


Indeedy, tis an option, but it seems that everything the Wolf touches metaphorically turns to gold, so will be very interested in their take


----------



## Tazz

i recently diluted a shampoo for use at car shows, so it can be sprayed on, and washed off with normal water, so not a waterless wash, yesderday i noticed that meguiars have already made this product but havnt released it over here


----------



## KmChoPs

big ben said:


> my pet hate is grey tyres! i have to apply something to them... but as my wheels are always sealed i dont go near the tyres with APC or anything, just shampoo. CG extreme shine is what im using at the minute, lasts a couple weeks. The wolfchemicals tyre dressing looks good so far as well after a week, still need to finish that review


Best tyre dressing we use is Trafalga Super Ruber Dressing , brush it on or put on with a sponge. lasts months


----------



## KmChoPs

It would be great to see a super soft wheel brush/microfibre , that you could get in behind spokes but thin enough to get in between disc and wheels, so you dont have to use so mant brushes and stuff to do different wheels ;-)


----------



## Bratwurst

An alternative to the grit-guard, which is way overpriced for what it is. Surely someone can injection mould such a simple thing for less than they cost us lot. OR - A bucket which has a false bottom with some holes in that traps grit etc. Maybe with a wee tap or valve that lets out the mucky/gritty water once in a while. Like a fixed grit guard. Probably quite expensive mind...


A polish with some sort of colour indicator of when the polish has fully broken down. Obviously wouldn't show up on every colour of paint, so maybe would need to come in two shades.


A clay which can be used in almost 0 degree conditions. I know BH soft is soft, but it's not soft enough for extreme cold and it needs to be dunked in warm water for a while to get to a working temperature.


Still on the winter theme... heated and truly waterproof gloves. Would maybe be better a sort of elbow high gauntlet. Maybe powered by a small battery pack you can keep in a pocket or strapped to the body somewhere.


A lube which when sprayed on, kills beading immediately and leaves a slightly coloured tinge to it. This would let you coat the car and then go back to clay. The clay then removing the coloured layer, so letting you concentrate on doing the whole car and it being clear what's still to do until the colour is clayed off.


A tar, sap, fly and iron contaminant remover in one. Maybe not possible to combine so many solvents in one go...


A 'nano' rubber trim/seal/tyre dressing that clings better and repels better.


A brush specially made to fluff-up clean MF's. When I feel a bit bored and want to give my cloths a brush sometimes the cats old brush doesn't cut it. :lol: Maybe a brush with 2 sides for the deeper parts of the pile and then a 'finishing' brush.


A sort of metal polishing 'rubber'. Like a normal rubber you'd use with a pencil, only bigger and with lots of fine gritty particles in it so that you can do a big area or with an edge/corner a more focussed rub for spot repairs etc.


Instead of masking tape, a masking rubber or latex material that you wipe on. You could get a nice fine edge with a brush or finger-tip for fine lines, then you just slap it on anywhere else. Do what you're doing with the car, then when done, just peel it off in one go. Maybe not so good for polishing now that I think about it (soft edges) but it might useful to someone :doublesho a smart repair guy for example.


A sort of wader item, but just more stylish for the keen wet weather detailer. :doublesho:lol: Not just some big rubbery troosers joined to strange rubber shoes, maybe more of a neoprene material with a grippy rubber sole. Water proof, dry, warm and means if you get it manky you just wash the whole thing in one go. Could come with the heated thing as above with the gloves.

I'll stop short of heated detailers romper suit :lol:



A light activated polish that sinks into fine scratches and as you level the paint, the bright lit polish then fades away to nothing as the scratches disappear...



A combined air-freshener and interior dressing. The dressing itself would be generic no-scent stuff but when buying you select the smell you want. The smell comes in a wee capsule that you pop in the bottle before use.



And just for some fun, a sensor outside the door of the man-cave, which when activated by a potential greetin-faced female, in-turn activates a pump which releases gaseous marijuana (legal substitute ) to chill her the fu** out and let me play with my car without complaints.


----------



## Carshine

I would like to have QD's that doesn't freeze...or even better - water that cannot be frozen


----------



## tom-225

wee_green_mini said:


> A sort of metal polishing 'rubber'. Like a normal rubber you'd use with a pencil, only bigger and with lots of fine gritty particles in it so that you can do a big area or with an edge/corner a more focussed rub for spot repairs etc.


This already exists although not advertised for detailers, its called an emery rubber and its used by solderers.


----------



## Bratwurst

Nice one - thanks :thumb:


----------



## Spirit Detailing

A hard plastic nobbly 6" pad that you can put on the DA and give yourself a back massage at the end of a 16 hour day-detail!!! 

I actually have tried the soft finishing pads  They nearly work.... feels great but don't really get the muscles worked. :thumb::lol:


----------



## herbiedacious

A laquer that can be sprayed on top of existing laquer 'cos manufacturers never put enough on. Imagine, infinite corrections and no need for a PTG.


----------



## Spirit Detailing

herbiedacious said:


> A laquer that can be sprayed on top of existing laquer 'cos manufacturers never put enough on. Imagine, infinite corrections and no need for a PTG.


http://x-kote.com/

Its been about for a while. Very expensive franchise to buy into....


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

A liquid version of AG's HD Wax please:wave:


----------



## ITHAQVA

Panties & bra that change colour to suite moods :thumb:


----------



## Spirit Detailing

ITHAQVA said:


> Panties & bra that change colour to suite moods :thumb:


Its easier to change the mood to suit the panties & bra!! :argie:


----------



## nick.s

wee_green_mini said:


> Nice one - thanks :thumb:


I have one somewhere, it has written on its holder 'Loy Block' but I can find nothing of the sort online anywhere 

Will hunt it down and try and get more info.


----------



## Bratwurst

Nice move man, thanks!
I did a search the day you posted too and found a few similar things. I think it was 'rubber sanding block' that got them but I might be wrong...


----------



## nick.s

wee_green_mini said:


> Nice move man, thanks!
> I did a search the day you posted too and found a few similar things. I think it was 'rubber sanding block' that got them but I might be wrong...


TBH it is much like a rubber, with abrasive particles embedded. I had a look last night, no joy, must be in my other tool box (will rip it apart tonight) 

I've used it to bring back old door hinges, mortice locks, takes paint off of knackered door handles etc. If I find it, I'll lop it in half and can mail you half  I've had it years and barely touched it, I dare say half will last me a life time! I'll PM you when I find it :thumb:


----------



## nick.s

As luck would have it, I've had to come home for the day (son not well), and managed to find said beastie 










It's rated at 120 grit according to the packaging.

PM en route wee_green_mini :thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst

What a man 

That's damn fine of you Nick - PM on the way :thumb:

Nick makes the future the present :lol:


----------



## nick.s

Not a problem :thumb: I've hunted around for more info on the company online, alas, nada


----------



## Bratwurst

Same here - shame that.

Searching 'abrasive block' seems to only bring up those grit covered ones, not a block that's rubber and grit all the way through.

Looking forward to the wee trade/swap Nick 

The spirit of DW at it's finest :thumb:


----------



## nick.s

Amen to that 

One thing I will say though, it's an addictive thing. I spend ages every so often just polishing random metal objects with it


----------



## Bratwurst

That's the caper I'm after too :lol:


----------



## Serapth

24 volt battery powered/cordless rotary


----------



## Lupostef

A place that sells all our detailing goodies at RRP, but will print reciepts/invoices for 99p so our beloved wives/missus' don't demand goods in equal payment  :thumb:


----------



## DSport

I would like a polish that removes orange peel. Without the need for wet sanding.


----------



## Adrian Convery

A nice smelling glue remover for removing the glue residue left behind from window tints!


----------



## tarbyonline

wee_green_mini said:


> Same here - shame that.
> 
> Searching 'abrasive block' seems to only bring up those grit covered ones, not a block that's rubber and grit all the way through.
> 
> Looking forward to the wee trade/swap Nick
> 
> The spirit of DW at it's finest :thumb:


Not sure if this is exactly what you are looking for, but you can get what is called a track rubber (for model railways) which is used to clean contamination of track for better conductivity. Might not be abrassive enough but matches your description. Also got something similar in a pound shop once, called something like the magic rubber in jml like packaging


----------



## Bratwurst

Thanks tarbyonline - I just found one of those (Peco make I think) on eBay, and it looks very similar!
Good shout man :thumb:


----------



## tarbyonline

wee_green_mini said:


> Thanks tarbyonline - I just found one of those (Peco make I think) on eBay, and it looks very similar!
> Good shout man :thumb:


No probs. The Peco one is probably better as iirc the hornby is a bit softer. your local model rail stockist should carry them as well. Might still be a bit soft as designed for model rail but worth a go IMO. Wear gloves though if you dont want to stink of rubber!


----------



## tarbyonline

I would like an anti-fog equivalent of g1 that you can apply and foget about. Would be great not to have to worry about clearing the screen at all in the mornings and im dure the professionals on here could upsell it well! Rainx antifog is ok to aa point but i find it goes greasy after a while. also an easy to apply stone chip proof sealant. Mind you that might take the fun out of it! A permanent or semi permanent tyre dressing. Surely there must be a way of bonding the coating to the outside of the tyre in c4 fashion, or does the need for flexibility affect this. Laslty some sort of touchless wash for winter that you just put in a garden sprayer and spray on and leave. Could contain little 'nano' dirt eating bacteria (el casei cleanitas?) or somethin ;-)

Not strictly products but i would also like to see Better availabilty of small sizes to try out a product. a website that sells all the brands but doesnt charge a fortune for delivery to NI. At the moment i only order fom Clean your car, Carwashnwax, and gtechniq because of this.


----------



## CraigQQ

The anti fog, there is car pro fog fight.. although my window was misted up inside this morning, and its only been on since xmas eve..

stone chip sealant.. nice thought..

semi permanent tyre dressing.. try Gtechniq T1.. its the closest thing yet...

touchles wash.. closest thing is TFR or snow foam.. spray on and rinse for almost fully clean lol


----------



## tarbyonline

CraigQQ said:


> The anti fog, there is car pro fog fight.. although my window was misted up inside this morning, and its only been on since xmas eve..
> 
> stone chip sealant.. nice thought..
> 
> semi permanent tyre dressing.. try Gtechniq T1.. its the closest thing yet...
> 
> touchles wash.. closest thing is TFR or snow foam.. spray on and rinse for almost fully clean lol


Fog fight looks good but Im talking about something that bonds like G1 so you dont need to worry about touching it if you get a mark on the glass, etc.

Waiting for T1 to be released, im beginning to think I should just transfer my wages directly to Gtechniq! Problem with TFR/Snow Foam is having to get the pressure washer out. Im a bit lazy that way


----------



## -Raven-

I just wish manufacturers would put recommended dose measuring marks on their shampoo bottles. Would make the 'glug' method far more accurate!


----------



## scratcher

A QD that will make plastic trims black again. It's be so handy when giving the car a quick once over after washes.


----------



## NoobWash

Adrian Convery said:


> A nice smelling glue remover for removing the glue residue left behind from window tints!


De-solv-it Citrus degreaser :thumb:


----------



## gally

scratcher said:


> A QD that will make plastic trims black again. It's be so handy when giving the car a quick once over after washes.


Have a look at nano express by swissvax mate. I use it as a top up product on my rubbers, scuttle ect.. very good durability.

Bit of a trade secret iirc.


----------



## Ming

Matt MD said:


> Don't know if the latter is possible but both really good ideas, for products that I would also like to buy!





alan_mcc said:


> Yup, rubbing them nicely into the paint straight after..


As an aside. I used the Farecla scratch removal liquid on test a while ago and described as a liquid clay bar. I used it on all sorts of surfaces and although the scratch removal was not brilliant - it wasn't bad just not fabulous - it was great as a paint cleanser. Bear in mind all a clay bar does is shear off the tops of imperfections.
Ming the considered


----------



## Ming

How about an applicator attachment that fits onto a bottle that acts a bit like those pads for polishing shoes. You could then carefully rub it over tyres, exterior trim etc and put a nice even smooth coat of a given substance on your target area.
Ming the Considered


----------



## PaulN

A Plastic trim sealant like dodos SN Trime Sealant which is thinner to apply but still a smashing....


----------



## Bratwurst

A spray wax with the oily look of Migliore, the durability of OCW and the ease of use of Prima Hydro.


----------



## nuberlis

....of some descent packages that will be familiar to the quality and the prize,mainly the prize,of the product.
This is a proposition to all manufactures and my reference is about the packaging of the waxes.If i keep out two maybe three Firms that indeed give there's product the attention that deserves,all the others just keep blowing away the prizes of there waxes and serve them in cheap tin or plastic pots with lids that cannot screw or unscrew.
Give us mercy!


----------



## Sonia

Being a girl I'd like a wax spray that gives a glitter effect to paintwork 

Very bling bling

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=53.361364,-1.230442


----------



## Crash Master

A glaze that's so tough that it prevents swirls from occuring!


----------



## jamie_pyrite

A roomba (hoover robot) converted into a DA!  Built in PDG and the ability to do vertical panels, etc. too..










Wash your car, prep it, stick this little guy on your car and come back a few hours later to a perfect finish! A premium model may even stick your dirty MFs in the wash for you


----------



## mrbloke

Ming said:


> How about an applicator attachment that fits onto a bottle that acts a bit like those pads for polishing shoes. You could then carefully rub it over tyres, exterior trim etc and put a nice even smooth coat of a given substance on your target area.
> Ming the Considered











This does exist already, good for rubber seals etc :wave:


----------



## Alsone

A good black permanent trim dye thats easy to apply without leaving brush marks or streaks.


----------



## Bratwurst

Alsone said:


> A good black permanent trim dye thats easy to apply without leaving brush marks or streaks.


Like gtechniq C4 maybe?

http://gtechniq.com/shop/3s-for-cars/exterior-coatings/c4-permanent-trim-restorer/


----------



## Titanium Htail

Is aerosol snow-foam feasible.

or no strong sunlight every sunday morning !

John


----------



## digitaluk

I would like to see more wax manufactures follow dodo's example and make waxes specially for different coloured paints.

Nothing worse than getting wax stuck in stone chips lol.


----------



## Fac

A mitt drying stand. 
I'm formulating one in me head, would I prefer the look of oak, brushed ali' or carbon ?


----------



## gm8

an electric controlled air freshener , hard wired in and hidden so its not out of place. So i can stick a can of AS bubblegum in and it will fire a burst every 24 hours or so


----------



## herbiedacious

Not a product as such,but l would like to see a standardisation of pad colours between manufacturers.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevbmw330

I would like a canvas roof dressing to keep my hood looking wet and nice and black.


----------



## digitaluk

herbiedacious said:


> Not a product as such,but l would like to see a standardisation of pad colours between manufacturers.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


This would be very useful. I have a stack of pads in my man cave but its very difficult to sort them. eg i have some yellow finishing pads and some yellow polishing pads. Dreading the day i get them mixed up


----------



## Alex L

A spray on waterspout remover, I'm fed up with with polishing my car then 2 weeks later it looking like poop.


----------



## NickCW

I'd like a thread which definitively lists the "best" products, its a minefield out there of personal preference and polishes, glazes, sealants, waxes etc. For people who have never detailed its rather off putting.

Would be nice to have for best protection on a white car use a plus b plus c, on a black car use etc. 
Then for best looks on a white car use etc etc.

I've bought so many products over the years following on from writeups and details and I can't help but feel its wasted money as using any of them makes the car look great.

Not easy no but just a thought.


(It was also be nice to have the cleaning covered too, as again there seems to be a million different ways to clean a car yet some seem a lot better than others at getting the dirt off, i.e. certain tar removers or tfr removers etc etc)


----------



## Bratwurst

That's just it with personal preference, there is no best, it's what works for you.

Folk bum-up all sorts of things on here, and then when I use them, I wonder what all the fuss was about.

Similarly, there are products I have and love, yet they never get a mention and are rarely recommended.

Different strokes for different blokes man

I suppose how good a product is is defined by the person using them, the way they use them and the conditions they're used in - a huge amount of variables.


----------



## NickCW

I agree, I just wish there was a way to make it a little less daunting for begineers so they don't waste too much money on products they might not get on with.
I have about 10 bottles and tubs of waxes I rarely use! In fact i'm not sure I have ever finished a wax..

Its funny as usually I recommend begineers stick with someone like Meguiars as they are pretty good at having a few products whilst being informative which helps build that knowledge, yet they rarely get a mention on here.

Horses for courses I guess.


----------



## Carshine

Alex L said:


> A spray on waterspout remover, I'm fed up with with polishing my car then 2 weeks later it looking like poop.


Your wish just came true:

http://www.detailedimage.com/Chemical-Guys-M31/Water-Spot-Remover-P194/16-oz-S1/


----------



## Alex L

Carshine said:


> Your wish just came true:
> 
> http://www.detailedimage.com/Chemical-Guys-M31/Water-Spot-Remover-P194/16-oz-S1/


Oooohh, Thanks for that.

Going by the pictures here http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?t=609535 thats exactly what mine looks like. Swore blind I'd never own another black car lol.


----------



## Carshine

Carshine said:


> I would like to have Ultimate Compound made in gallons and a Dodo Juice Supernatural QD!


Looks like the Dodo guys heard me! 

_SUPERNATURAL CARNAUBA GLAZE. For those who want a natural quick detailer or glaze, we created this high carnauba solids spray. It is silicone-free and gently cleans a panel before leaving behind a layer of high grade carnauba wax. This won't have the kind of durability/longevity of a spray sealant like Acrylic Spritz, but it won't be far off Red Mist. A great glaze and quick detailer for cars that sport carnauba wax finishes. Priced at 14.95 GBP RRP for 500ml._


----------



## nicks16v

A wheel sealant that stops anything from sticking to the wheel. That will do me.


----------



## burger

What about something for tree sap that's works so I don't have to clay bar


----------

